# PY website gone?



## ml3126 (Jun 27, 2011)

I read Ames bought Performance Years and I tried to go to the PY website and it's gone. Any idea if Ames is going to have a Pontiac forum like PY?


----------



## Tweist (Jan 14, 2012)

ml3126 said:


> I read Ames bought Performance Years and I tried to go to the PY website and it's gone. Any idea if Ames is going to have a Pontiac forum like PY?


it was up an hour ago, just went down... i think it happend last week as well. But this time I am getting blank white pages rather than the typical crash: site not found error. But the main site is redirecting to Ames now 

edit: I just got a reply notification to a thread over there from one of my old posts... looks like some people can access now.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

I noticed this as well. The PY forum takes you to an amesperf website to a file not found page.:confused


----------



## 67Twistytee (Feb 24, 2014)

They plan to continue hosting it. Chris made an announcement on PY today that they have joined-up with Ames and Ames will be the primary outlet for combined retail sales while PY acts as a conduit for commercial and parts development. He said Ames agreed to a 4-year sponsorship of the forums, so perhaps the site is down for the sponsor changeover.


----------



## cuz68 (Feb 19, 2013)

I dont know just blank..


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

I just sent an email to Ames.
PY forum was the best outlet for tech and member exchanges.
I hope they reactivate the PY forum and i hope they continue the shows at PY summer show.
I hate changes. My dealer for my exotic car was sold then merged and its been a nightmare since.
I hope PY/Ames dont screw this up and remember it was us small guys spending 100's and 1000's on our cars to get them to where they are now.
Nuff said!


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Just got an email from AMES, I am stoked they are going to repop the '67-'68 steering wheels later this year!
Copy of email:


"A lot of the long time members have read many of my thoughts about the future of our hobby. Some great times are still ahead for all but for how long we all have at least considered. Well that all depends on all of us! The days of business as usual and the days of 'hobby as usual' need to be carefully analyzed. I've been encouraging that our hobby come together since the inception of the PY forums back in 1991. There's too much fragmentation in our hobby. For years the hobby was growing so much, the fragmentation didn't really hurt us. Our original and still current slogan is 'bringing the Pontiac Hobby together'. Because of places like the PY Forums bringing people together, because there is power in numbers, the hobby has flourished. Who would have imagined that you can practically build an entire car with the parts now available. Who imagined that street cars would be comfortably running in the 10's! Who imagined car gatherings would eclipse 50,000 at not just one location but multiple locations around the country. Well it all happened and continues to happen. But with all of this success, there comes a realization that our hobby might be growing at the pace we've been accustomed to. Maybe there are just TOO many events competing for car owners time. Maybe just a few too many businesses have jumped on the bandwagon to try and steal a piece of the pie and make a quick buck. So yours truly, as well as Kevin and Don at Ames, are putting our money where my mouth is. Yours truly is going to practice what I preach. 

Effective immediately, we're proud to announce that Ames and PY have teamed up to be the largest and now the only exclusive classic Pontiac parts supplier in the Nation. This new event will have a powerful, positive effect on our hobby as we move to the future. By combining resources, service levels go up, buying power goes up, focus increases and costs come down. That equals a better buying experience for all of you. 

Now I know what you are all thinking as hopefully you're now grabbing some popcorn and a beer while reading this. (Well maybe that's not a good idea if you are in a car. Well maybe it's a terrible idea if you are driving! Ok, so pull off the road and read on.) Maybe you're thinking this is just a clever way for Chris to sell out and ride off into the sunset somewhere? Well hold on there Budweiser breath. That couldn't be further from the truth. While Ames will continue what they do REALLY well (directly support the retail Pontiac customer), I will be heading up the newly formed Max Performance Group (btw, proudly named after my first grandson) whose purpose is to create new and better products for retailers like Ames so we can enjoy the cars we love even more. 

Up until now, PY has always tried to burn the candle at both ends. We've been a catalog retailer, a Pontiac Forums community leader and quietly behind the scenes have been responsible for hundreds of reproduction parts for the Pontiac market. The reality is that you know what happens when you try to do to much. Sometimes you do neither of what you do as well as you'd like. Well that's exactly what happened with PY. I looked at our wholesale operations that now include our automotive Locks, Pontiac Wholesale, Snappin Turtle and Pypes product lines and realized one commonality. They all service dealer networks. So it is a natural progression to channel all our resources to make these product lines better for our customers. 

Take a look as we hit the ground running! Below are some new projects that PY is working on bringing to market in 2015. 




​ 

​ ​ ​ 

​ 




67-68 GTO/LEMANS DELUXE WHEEL







71-72 GTO/GP CUSTOM SPORT WHEEL









67 STEERING WHEEL SPOKE SET




​ 

​ ​ ​ 

​ 




A better quality version of the Ram Air manifolds at a 30% reduction in retail price







A brand new high end performance stock appearing aluminum radiator line called Cold Case(tm) that's going to save owners an average of 20-40% over the big boys.




​ 

​ ​ ​ 

​ 





And this is just the beginning! Dozens of accessories for the Late Model GTO, G8 and TA owners are coming.

We're also beefing up our inventory levels. Better inventory levels mean less backorder frustrations for our dealers and ultimately you! 

Many of the products we already make are getting upgraded and improved this year. We are committed to quality products at a fair price.

And guess what. That also frees us up for some extra time to give some TLC to the very first Pontiac Forum to exist on the internet. The PY Forums! And oh by the way, we now have added the resources of Ames to our community. Kevin and Don over at Ames have signed on to be the major sponsor of the forums for the next 4 years. That's some pretty good stuff! 

It's a win win for everyone! 

So what can you do to help keep our hobby alive and well? Support us both in our new ventures! Also, Join in! Participate on the forums. Join and actively participate in the GTOAA and POCI. Stop whining and complaining about what you don't like and start doing something about what you don't like. If everyone just does a little bit, it's WAY better than a few people that have to do a LOT". 




​ 

​ ​ ​ 

​


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I got an email today about the merger and it included a link to the PY forums and it works.


----------



## 68_Goat (Nov 7, 2008)

Link to forums....

PY Online Forums


----------



## cuz68 (Feb 19, 2013)

Thank You very much, DDTs:crazy:


----------



## dd68gto (Nov 14, 2012)

Looks like down again?


----------



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

I wish Ames would have offered more parts for the 1973 Lemans sport coupe body. The PY forum was ok.


----------



## Nicholas (Jan 16, 2017)

I haven't been able to get on lately either. The PY forum is ok. It runs hot and cold with me. Either you get a quick answer or you don't get one at all. I do appreciate the replies I do get. Some members are very condescending. Don't care for that at all. I like this site better, but it does have a smaller membership. I try to get an answer here first. Friendlier people. Great advice. I enjoy reading all the threads. Good job folks. Thank you.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

I just called Ames and they advised me the PY server is down and no idea when it will be back up. Ames advised me to just keep trying the PY site until it's back up. 

Am just glad our GTO forum is usually up and going, it's a good one!


----------

